# Ft. Stewart Weapon Registration



## nick97 (Jul 24, 2013)

Looking to get after some Stewart hogs but I ran into this little issue.

http://www.stewart.army.mil/des/documents/fm2027.pdf

 Any of ya'll at Stewart registered your weapons? I know at Benning it is in the regulations for anyone bringing a weapon on post but the provost marshall (where you register weapons) told me that if you didn't live on post it wasn't applicable. Also, assumption of command orders? Do they know what those are? I have had them numerous times before and it is a memo giving someone the power to act on behalf of the commander. Not really sure why that is needed. Just wondering if anyone has any info on this. Thanks


----------



## minguez_78 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Weapons registration*

New regulation says anyone bringing a weapon on 
Fort Stewart must register, no matter if you live on 
post or not. Reg came out a few years ago, same at 
Benning.


----------



## minguez_78 (Jul 24, 2013)

Also assumption of command orders is just a memo stating who is your commander weather acting or not. Dont know about civilians but they obviously dont have a commander unless your married!!


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jul 25, 2013)

Civilians do not need the Assumption of Command orders, but if you plan on hunting on Fort Stewart you have to have your weapons registered. They want the Command orders to verify who the Commander is of your unit.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 25, 2013)

Yep, must be registered!


----------



## Bama B (Jul 26, 2013)

You must have all weapons registered with provo in order to bring it on a goverment installation. It has nothing to do with hunting. Most pass and permit offices will be glad to help. You can download the forms online. you do not have t o show the weapon. I know the wardens  check for it on Stewart.


----------



## Bama B (Jul 26, 2013)

I forgot to mention read the information about storage of amunition in relation to were the weapon is stored. They are very specific about even if you hold a weapons permit


----------



## munchie3409 (Aug 15, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can complete the form and mail it to Ft Stewart to speed up the process?

My friends and I are planning to hog hunt in Feb 14 and we were only planning on hunting 2 days coming from PA and IL.  I didn't know it may take 3-5 business to be approved.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Aug 15, 2013)

Call the Provost Marshalls office. I dont think you can.


----------



## Mars (Aug 15, 2013)

Registration..........I think I could find somewhere else to hunt.


----------



## munchie3409 (Aug 15, 2013)

I tried calling several times today.  No answer.  I'm going to try calling back in the morning.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Aug 16, 2013)

munchie3409 said:


> I tried calling several times today.  No answer.  I'm going to try calling back in the morning.



Call the Vehicle Registration office, that's where they do the weapons registration. 

Vehicle Registration
Building 226, 757 East Bultman Avenue, Fort Stewart, GA
912-767-5197
Hours: Monday through Friday, 8:00 a.m. - 4:30 p.m.; CLOSED Federal Holidays


----------



## phila64 (Aug 16, 2013)

If you go to building 226 to register your firearm you will get it at the same time when you are there.  Do not bring your weapon with you.


----------



## Bama B (Aug 16, 2013)

Munchie3409 If you have a military installation near you you can register the weapon with them. the registation is not base specific. I took my rifle on stewart and Rucker in alabama with the same registration.


----------



## munchie3409 (Aug 16, 2013)

That is a great piece of info that should be stickied.

We do have a base in PA that I could complete the weapon registration.  So this is a one time process and can be used at any US Military base?



Bama B said:


> Munchie3409 If you have a military installation near you you can register the weapon with them. the registation is not base specific. I took my rifle on stewart and Rucker in alabama with the same registration.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Aug 16, 2013)

munchie3409 said:


> That is a great piece of info that should be stickied.
> 
> We do have a base in PA that I could complete the weapon registration.  So this is a one time process and can be used at any US Military base?



I would call them just to be on the safe side. As I understand it, the weapons need to be registered with Fort Stewart.


----------



## munchie3409 (Aug 16, 2013)

I talked to Pass & Permit today and woman gave me a direct number to the gentleman in charge.  I tried calling him, but no answer.  I'm try calling him next week.


----------



## tugrivercopper (Aug 18, 2013)

if u go to the correct buidling they can do it in one morning on the spot, we done it last year it was pretty painless


----------



## munchie3409 (Aug 19, 2013)

So Ft Stewart said I could do the weapon registration if the base I'm using participates in a program called "COPS system"...bad news is I've spent the morning calling bases in PA and they won't do it for me since I'm not active miltary anymore.

This should be a nation wide system to save the hunter time/effort.

We will just do it at Ft Stewart when we get there. 

Thanks to everyone that replied.


----------



## Bama B (Aug 19, 2013)

I am not sure if its base specific. But I might be wrong. I was allowed on ft rucker in alabama with the registration paper. Who knows with the goverment. I know the registration can be done at stewart as well as hunter army air in savannah


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 19, 2013)

Bama B said:


> I am not sure if its base specific. But I might be wrong. I was allowed on ft rucker in alabama with the registration paper. Who knows with the goverment. I know the registration can be done at stewart as well as hunter army air in savannah




Do you mean they let you on post? Or you were checked by the GW while hunting? The guys at the gate, even when they are MPs, 90% of the time are clueless and don't know right from wrong.

I understand it that you have to have them registered at the specific base. I say that because when talking to the guy, I asked if I needed to register the weapons again if I were to PCS and move somewhere. He said I would because the registration never leaves the base. They may let you on base just because they don't know any better, the ol' GW may have something else for you. Better to be safe than sorry.


I don't know how the vehicle registration office is at Fort Stewart, but usually at Hunter it is EMPTY and takes me maybe 10-15 minutes to go in there and get them registered. Depending on where y'all are staying when you are here, it may be beneficial just to run onto HAAF and get it done there.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 19, 2013)

munchie3409 said:


> So Ft Stewart said I could do the weapon registration if the base I'm using participates in a program called "COPS system"...bad news is I've spent the morning calling bases in PA and they won't do it for me since I'm not active miltary anymore.
> 
> This should be a nation wide system to save the hunter time/effort.
> 
> ...




Think about what you just said.  You really want a national gun registry?


----------



## munchie3409 (Aug 19, 2013)

Whatever dude...I'm talking about hunting...I didn't say I was going to send them information on every firearm that I owned.

There is a huge difference.


----------



## seriadlata (Sep 19, 2013)

I just completed it at Hunter...very easy process. In and out in 10 min.


----------



## DMCox (Sep 20, 2013)

Anybody know about archery? Do I have to register a bow if I want to hunt the base?


----------



## Bama B (Sep 20, 2013)

fire arms only. bow not required


----------



## Bama B (Sep 20, 2013)

You must have bow qualfication card to bow hunt


----------



## DMCox (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks Bama B!


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 22, 2013)

Bama B said:


> fire arms only. bow not required



I have heard mixed stories on this, but have not actually looked up the answer. I registered mine just to be safe. 

Also, as for the Archery Cert, if you are staying in the Savannah area, they do the test on Hunter as well. Thursdays from about 12:30-5:30, and then on Saturdays I believe just about all day. Again, may be quicker and easier to go onto Hunter depending on which base you are closer to. 

Base3448 covered the regs on where you NEED the archery cert. Also, I was told that the certification now expires every year on Sept. 1st. It used to be a year long, so if you took it on Oct 29th lets say, it expired on Oct 29th the next year. No more the case. The ladies at the pass and permit office here have been wrong before, so don't 100% quote me on that.


----------



## Bama B (Sep 22, 2013)

You need a bow qualification card to bow  hunt any were on ft stewart. The changes this year require requalify every year to hunt archery areas only. You are not required to requalfy every year to hunt all other areas. But you must qualfy at least one time to hunt all non archery areas. Just did my last weekend because I could not find my card from last year.


----------

